# Feeder Bus Naas-Sallins Station



## adorado (6 Nov 2006)

Hello, 

Do you know where can I find information about the Feeder Bus Naas-Sallins Station? Time-tables, prices, etc??? I can't find it anywhere and I have family coming over this week who will need to use it. 

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Damo (6 Nov 2006)

I'm also looking for this timetable - particularly for commuting hours.

Thanks.


----------



## CCOVICH (6 Nov 2006)

According to this post, the service to Clane is run by Townlink.


----------



## Damo (6 Nov 2006)

I can't find anything on townlink? 
Can anyone throw some light on this service?

Thanks.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Nov 2006)

Is this thread of any use?


----------



## adorado (8 Nov 2006)

The Townlink and the feeder bus are different services. I'm looking for the timetables and the different stops of the feeder bus. 

I rang Irish Rail, but they never heard about the feeder bus before! I don't understand, I see it everyday...I will try to ask the driver.


----------

